# Free Kindle book at Amazon: MaidenFlight



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

MaidenFlight (Kindle Edition)
by Bianca D'Arc (Author) 

Haven't read it, so can't comment on it, but it's free for the downloading.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the notice, FearNot! Here's the description:

War is coming for the knights, dragons, and a damsel who is not quite in distress, but finds her heart's desire in the strong men of the Border Lair. A chance meeting with a young male dragon seals the fate of one adventurous female poacher. The dragon's partner, a ruggedly handsome knight named Gareth, takes one look at the shapely woman and decides to do a little poaching of his own.

Sir Gareth not only seduces her, but falls deeply in love with the girl who is not only unafraid of dragons but also possesses the rare gift to hear their silent speech. He wants her for his mate, but mating with a knight is no simple thing. To accept a knight, a woman must also accept the dragon, the dragon's mate... and her knight too.

She is at first shocked, then enticed by the lusty life in the Lair. War is in the making and only the knights and dragons have a chance at ending it before it destroys their land and their lives. But there's nothing a knight enjoys more than a noble quest and winning the heart and trust of a maiden is the noblest quest of all.

This title has been previously published.

*Warning, this title contains explicit sex and menage-a-trois.*


----------



## kindle mom (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks for the description on this one, leslie..i'm so used to hitting the 1-click button without paying attention to content...gonna have to pass this time!..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It doesn't sound like my cup of tea, either, but free is free! Here's a link for those who might want to go and grab the book.

MaidenFlight


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I was so EXCITED to see "free",   I immediately one-clicked. After reading your description this isn't my cup of tea so I will delete. Thanks for the heads up.

Linda


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

MaidenFlight (Kindle Edition)
by Bianca D'Arc 
Product Description
War is coming for the knights, dragons, and a damsel who is not quite in distress, but finds her heart's desire in the strong men of the Border Lair. A chance meeting with a young male dragon seals the fate of one adventurous female poacher. The dragon's partner, a ruggedly handsome knight named Gareth, takes one look at the shapely woman and decides to do a little poaching of his own. 
Sir Gareth not only seduces her, but falls deeply in love with the girl who is not only unafraid of dragons but also possesses the rare gift to hear their silent speech. He wants her for his mate, but mating with a knight is no simple thing. To accept a knight, a woman must also accept the dragon, the dragon's mate... and her knight too.

She is at first shocked, then enticed by the lusty life in the Lair. War is in the making and only the knights and dragons have a chance at ending it before it destroys their land and their lives. But there's nothing a knight enjoys more than a noble quest and winning the heart and trust of a maiden is the noblest quest of all.

This title has been previously published.

Warning, this title contains explicit sex and menage-a-trois.

http://www.amazon.com/MaidenFlight/dp/B000R93D4Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1226382869&sr=1-1


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! I just got a free birtday present for my Kindle! Thank you!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

kindle mom said:


> thanks for the description on this one, leslie..i'm so used to hitting the 1-click button without paying attention to content...gonna have to pass this time!..


I am with you Kinkle Mom... I can overlook a lot sometimes and read past rough language, etc., but explicit?? Free or not, I would rather pay for a decent read than accept free garbage. No offense to those who wish to read this book, it is just my opinion.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

My apologies to all. 

I need to read the description more carefully. Wouldn't have posted this if I'd noticed the disclaimer at the bottom.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

FearNot said:


> My apologies to all.
> 
> I need to read the description more carefully. Wouldn't have posted this if I'd noticed the disclaimer at the bottom.


No apology needed, FearNot! Personally, I like erotic romance and have enjoyed some of the freebies from Samhain. This one just sounded a little too much fantasy for my taste.

I think we should make everyone aware of every free offer and let folks decide individually whether they want to download them or not. We're all grownups here, after all!

L


----------



## TheJohnNewton (Nov 2, 2008)

Yes by all means post any free books.  I would not read this particular one either but I'm sure some would be interested.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> No apology needed, FearNot! Personally, I like erotic romance and have enjoyed some of the freebies from Samhain. This one just sounded a little too much fantasy for my taste.
> 
> I think we should make everyone aware of every free offer and let folks decide individually whether they want to download them or not. We're all grownups here, after all!
> 
> L


Exactly! As a consumer, I need to remember to actually READ the description, not just download a book because it's free; Amazon puts the info there for me to find. I do want to know about the books so I can make my OWN decision! Keep on posting!

Betsy


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

FearNot said:


> My apologies to all.
> 
> I need to read the description more carefully. Wouldn't have posted this if I'd noticed the disclaimer at the bottom.


No need to apologize. I was just stating my opinion and I am grateful for the the disclosure statement... It gives me and others the option of whether or not to download.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Exactly! As a consumer, I need to remember to actually READ the description, not just download a book because it's free; Amazon puts the info there for me to find. I do want to know about the books so I can make my OWN decision! Keep on posting!
> 
> Betsy


Nicely stated... I did download a free book and a couple of samples without reading full descriptions and wish I hadn't... I am paying closer attention now!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> *Warning, this title contains explicit sex and menage-a-trois.*


With a dragon? I'm not going to download this either but the mind boggles...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL  No, not with a dragon...just two guys and a gal.  Just read it tonight, it's okay.  A little too much gratuitous sex, but just enough of a story line to keep it together. I'm fine with erotic romance generally as long as there's actually something of a plot to go along with it...


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Has anyone actually download/started reading this yet? I hesitate to needlessly slam an author's hard work, but this one just doesn't capture my interest - even though "free" is usually a pretty strong temptation for me.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

CS said:


> Has anyone actually download/started reading this yet? I hesitate to needlessly slam an author's hard work, but this one just doesn't capture my interest - even though "free" is usually a pretty strong temptation for me.


I downloaded it and started reading it before I really read the review.

Lots of sex. And threesomes. I have moved on to other books and haven't finished that one and don't really plan on it. Steamy threesome dragon rider romance is not my cup of tea. The writing wasn't that remarkable either haha. Maybe it will appeal to other people though.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> Lots of sex. And threesomes. Steamy threesome dragon rider romance...


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> I downloaded it and started reading it before I really read the review.
> 
> Lots of sex. And threesomes. I have moved on to other books and haven't finished that one and don't really plan on it. Steamy threesome dragon rider romance is not my cup of tea. The writing wasn't that remarkable either haha. Maybe it will appeal to other people though.


I'm going to wait for the direct-to-CD movie.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Teninx said:


> I'm going to wait for the direct-to-CD movie.


----------



## RovingSoul (Oct 27, 2008)

Hm. I love romance novel fluff, and dragons, but I've never tried anything with a menagetwa (sp? ).


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh Tennix, you bad, bad boy!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Steph H said:


> LOL No, not with a dragon...


How did you miss it? There was a bit of kinkiness with the dragon.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll admit: Snapcat's post motivated me to get it.    I haven't read it yet, but free is free.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CS said:


> I'll admit: Snapcat's post motivated me to get it.    I haven't read it yet, but free is free.


Can't pass up free. I thought the dragon mating was sexier than the humans. Maybe it was just the less than stellar writing.

Anybody going to continue reading the


Spoiler



search for the twins?


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

CS said:


> I'll admit: Snapcat's post motivated me to get it.    I haven't read it yet, but free is free.


LOL!!!!


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I tried to read this, but couldn't get past the bad writing. 

*Edited to clarify*: not the erotica, but the poor writing skills of the author. My husband really enjoys it when I read anything steamy.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

BookishMom said:


> I tried to read this, but couldn't get past the bad writing.
> 
> *Edited to clarify*: not the erotica, but the poor writing skills of the author. My husband really enjoys it when I read anything steamy.


I agree. It was mostly the bad writing. If it had been good writing, or a particularly interesting story idea I would have stuck it out. Maybe. Haha.


----------



## quickfics (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I will, instead, re-read the _Made to Stick_ introduction and index. Mmmm... I like me some good index.

One more bodice-ripper, and I think I will go stark raving Maude.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> I agree. It was mostly the bad writing. If it had been good writing, or a particularly interesting story idea I would have stuck it out. Maybe. Haha.


It was so short, I actually finished it.


----------

